# More Mogar: Jenna's Journal



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

I finally decided to start journaling my tank's progress. Since I have my own money, this is the first time I've been able to do whatever I want with my tank.

It started out pretty basic:









Black petco gravel, one fake plant, one hidey, and one java fern. I had an internal filter in there too, with a 50w adjustable heater.

THEN, I got more plants. One crypt lutea, and a moss ball.











AND TODAY, I got my sponge filter (Jardin Mini) and my Flourite Black (partly because it looks way better and is easier to plant in, partly because any rooted plants will like it better) and I readjusted the silk plants I got last week.

Tomorrow my Finnex Stingray will be here, so that will hopefully look a little nicer too!



























BONUS PICS: Cute Mogar!!!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

On the way from Amazon now: various shrimp and snail treats/foods, and another sponge filter. 

I want to see if the double barrell style is better as far as current, even if the small one I just installed is easy to hide. Right now, the flow is a little but too fast and turbulent, even though I used a gang valve with one side open to slow it down, and poked some holes in the tubing also.

I guess we will see on Sunday how to other filter works in my tank.

(... my wallet is crying but my fish is happy)


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Well, Mogar has his Stingray light... and a new betta buddy! I bought the betta that my boyfriend was enamored with when we originally picked out Mogar. He's a cutie, but he's pretty scared right now in his 3gal critter keeper. I believe he will be getting a 10 gallon when I move into my dorm next week, since I have the resources for it.

For now, here are my updated tanks.


















I also realized Mogar's reflection was stressing him out so he got a white background for the time being.


----------

